# Frage zu Koinachwuchs,zu viel futter??



## loserofday (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo 
Brauche mal tips zur fütterung meiner koibabys.
die kleinen sind nun ca.2-3 cm groß.habe bis jetzt staubfutter und kleine artemia gegeben. eigentlich nicht zu viel auf einmal,2-3 mal am tag. nun stelle ich vest das manche von ihnen ein echt dickes bäuchlein haben. die futtern zwar auch dementsprechend schneller wie die anderen die normal gebaut sind.nun meine fragest es arg schlimm das die kleinen so eine kugel haben oder sollte ich weniger füttern? trennen kann ich die meute schlecht. 
danke im vorraus.
Gruß Birgitt


----------



## Dieter62 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Koinachwuchs,zu viel futter??*

Hy Birgitt
Da mußte dir keine Sorgen machen fütter gans normal weider.


----------



## loserofday (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Koinachwuchs,zu viel futter??*

Danke Dieter!
Hat mir echt bauchweh gemacht,nun bin beruhigt.


----------



## guenter (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Koinachwuchs,zu viel futter??*

Hallo Birgitt,

Dieter weiß das. Hatt schon Erfahrung!

Habe auch Koibabys, 4 Tage alt und 5mm.

Wie alt sind deine bei 2-3cm?


----------



## loserofday (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Koinachwuchs,zu viel futter??*

Hallo!
Es ist toll das hier fachleute für koi sind.da fühlt man sich gut aufgehoben. 
Meine kleinen sind nun schon fast 11 wochen alt,und futtern wie die großen. 
habe sogar noch über 30 stück am leben. hoffe einfach ich bekomme 10 % davon durch. habe schon anfragen dafür. und da es dann der erst eigene nachwuchs ist bleiben 2 auch bei mir. dafür wird der teich auch vergrößert.
auch wenn manche halt nicht so schön werden,(aber haben ja ne schöne mama) dann ist es einfach toll eigene koibabys groß zu ziehen.Bei Aquarienfischen machen wir das ja nun schon lange,aber bei koi ist das einfach ne andere sache.
Liebe grüße an alle Birgitt


----------

